# Dr. Guido J. Braem book on Phragmipedium.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 9, 2018)

Hi all,

Just to let you know.

The book on the genus _Phragmipedium_ by Dr. Guido J. Braem (main author) is planned to be published in September.

Copies can be reserved under [email protected]

Needless to say I already asked to reserve one for me. 


All the best, 

Rob.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2018)

Thank you, Rob. I was hoping it would be coming out soon.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 14, 2018)

Hi,

I also learned that the price for this book will be around €80,- plus p&p.

All the best,

Rob.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Aug 5, 2018)

An update on Dr. Guido Braem's book on the genus Phragmipedium.

The 3rd of August Guido informed me that the books will be delivered to his address during the last week of August (week 35), and that orders are taken as of immediately.

The price for EU countries including p&p is €110,-
payable via PayPal to [email protected] (PayPal fee is to be covered by the client), or by bank transfer. (Banking data will be made available by Guido upon request.)

Further inquiries can be directed to [email protected].


All the best,

Rob


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2018)

How much is 110 euro in dollars?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Aug 9, 2018)

abax said:


> How much is 110 euro in dollars?



Today €1,00 is approx. US$1,15. So €110,00 is approx. US$126,50.

I can imagine that oversees p&p from Germany would up the price a bit.

Rob.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 18, 2018)

*Guido Bream's Phrag book*

I recently purchased a signed copy of this from Jerry Fischer at Orchids Ltd. 
https://www.orchidweb.com/supplies/books/the-genus-phragmipedium-by-guido-j-braem

He has them for sale for the published price and shipping was reasonable as he is in MN. A lot of very technical info was over my head, but some good info I was able to digest, as well.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 24, 2018)

*New Phrag book*

I’ve just received my copy of Prof. Braem’s book as an early Christmas present and I am very pleased with it.
There are three hundred pages of photos, descriptions and analysis on everything Phragmipedium.
I especially like all the ‘in situ’ photos. 
Really well worth looking out for!
David


----------



## Braem (Feb 17, 2019)

The book is available The current exchange rate from Dollar to Euro changes every day. Just check on the internet . Today it is 1 Euro = 1.13 US $
The cost of the book is 85 Euros plus shipping and packaging. To the US, that is 130 Euros due to the cost of DHL parcel cost and PayPal fee etc.
My email is: [email protected]


----------



## justagirlart (Nov 2, 2019)

Does his book give any insite on how to grow Phrags or just how they grow in the wild? Since he is a biologist is it way over the heads of the average person? Thank you


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2019)

justagirlart said:


> Does his book give any insite on how to grow Phrags or just how they grow in the wild? Since he is a biologist is it way over the heads of the average person? Thank you


Here is what Jerry Fischer has to say about this book:
https://www.orchidweb.com/supplies/books/the-genus-phragmipedium-by-guido-j-braem
And in my opinion, the _in-situ_ photos are very informative regarding their cultural needs.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 4, 2019)

SlipperFan said:


> Here is what Jerry Fischer has to say about this book:
> https://www.orchidweb.com/supplies/books/the-genus-phragmipedium-by-guido-j-braem
> And in my opinion, the _in-situ_ photos are very informative regarding their cultural needs.



Justagirlart- From the OrchidWeb Post: There is also a section on Phragmipedium culture by Eric Sauer that is important to have in a book on Phragmipediums.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Justagirlart- From the OrchidWeb Post: There is also a section on Phragmipedium culture by Eric Sauer that is important to have in a book on Phragmipediums.


Jerry talks about that in the link I provided.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 5, 2019)

does anyone listening have that book as well as Cribbs book "slipper orchids of the tropical americas" 

that can comment on synergies overlap, etc...


----------



## Orchideric (Nov 6, 2019)

I have both books and feel it is worth having both. One thing to also remember is that these authors spend a huge amount of time and in many cases spend huge sums of their own money to publish these books for not large returns. We as orchid growers need to support these efforts by purchasing these books to continue to support the dissemination of good information. 

as for the culture chapter in Guidos book..... I am may be a bit biased on the quality of the culture chapter in Guido’s book..... but I did write the chapter as a hobbyist grower for the grower. Guido’s information on the native habitat combined with the culture chapter provides a great combination to tell the grower what these plants need to grow and thrive. I have told many people that there is no such thing as a hard plant to grow. If a plant was hard to grow, it would not exist in the wild. What may be difficult to provide is the ideal conditions that a particular plant needs to thrive, but the plant itself it not hard to grow. That is why it is important to understand the cultural needs of individual species as well as your own growing conditions. Hybrids then offer sometimes a challenge when parents require different culture, so a bit of trial and error may be required to be successful. 

so in summary, buy both books and take the information offered by both to make yourself a better grower..... And support those making the investment to disseminate information!


----------

